# Help deciding which flat pedals for my MTB



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello people.

I'm quite new to MTB, so I'm going to need your help. I want to switch the pedals that came with my bike (Rockrider 8.0) as they are platform pedals with that strap to hold my feet (remove that right away). 
I've done some research and I found out I want to switch to flat pedals instead of clipless. During that research I found out Wellgo is a brand tht makes the majority of flat pedals for the most-selling brands like DMR. So, i look at DMR's best selling pedals and found: V8, V12 and MG-1. The MG-1 is out of my league as I don't want to spend that much on a pair of pedals. So...should I go with the V12 or should i go with the others CNC they have? They have lots of CNC-machined pedals, but I can't find any useful information online.

Also, they have some completely flat pedals and some that are a bit concave. Can anyone tell me the main differences between those two?

Thanks in advance!  

Cheers.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I personally haven't owned any DMR pedals but i've ridden with the a friend who has a pair of V8's and loves em. I think either would be a good pedal but its your preference.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

There is a small learning curve to using flats. The techniques in this video from Fabien Barel should make whatever pedals you get work with most trailrunners or similar shoes.

Straight Lines with Fabien Barel - YouTube
He also has a good video on cornering.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Not sure if this will help but it could be an interesting read regarding your question:
http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/platform-pedal-shootout-best-flat-607155.html

In my own personal experience one of my trail bikes I run Forte Convert and the other I use a Kona Jackshit (yes that's the real name). Both selections are cheap. I wear some Five Ten Impacts when I ride and those are really sticky. They hold really well on the Forte Convert. Sometimes a little too well. Sometimes if I'm not too careful and take a spill I do end up with gashes on my legs from the pins. The other one I ride the Jackshit which aren't remarkable in any way but they do what they are intended for.

Forté Convert Platform Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals
KONAWORLD


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. Don't have the time to do much reading right now, but will do so once i get home. Just a heads up: I now use this MTB for commuting and I found out i ride mostly on road than on dirt itself during the weekend. 
Also, I've ridden a bmx bike for 8 years or so when I was young and that might be the reason why I think I will love the flat pedals when paired with a nice skate shoes (used to wear those a lot too) or just a normal snikers (even my normal Asics running shoes will work better on the flats than my current pedals as they slide too much when wet)
Will reply back once i take a look on the topic pointed out by AnonymouseTech . 

Keep'em coming.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I know you are not in the US but I just ordered a set of MG-1's off ebay for $36 shipped. 
Shop around, they really seem to be one of the best bang for the buck. 
From what I have read they are durable, good grip, light weight, and sealed bearings. 

I could really care less about the weight but the other 3 reasons were a must for me.

Not sure how much they are where you are.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

eb1888: Thanks for the vid!
kjlued: I've checked that topic on the past. They are debating what i call "pro" pedals and pretty expensive. I just want to decide whether i should take the MG-1 at 45€ (cheapest i could find in Portugal = 60$! will have to look deeper) or the V12 at 32€ (43$).

We don't have a lot of options in Portugal and the international shipping is always expensive. But I will look deeper on eBay again.

EDIT: I found a few MG1 on eBay at 32€ (42$) shipped which isn't bad. Should i just go with these? The silver ones do not have any paint, right? Because i saw lots of people complaining about paint issues.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

BikeRadar.com • View topic - What Pedals - Slim Jim, V12's or MG1's

In that poll the MG-1's won.

Didn't read through this thread but it may help.

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/twenty6-dangerboy-dmr-v12-wellgo-mg-1-pedals-345750.html

Personally, I would choose the MG-1 .....well, I should say I chose the MG-1 and have not received them yet. Hoping they arrive today before I ride tomorrow.

For my other bike, I think I am going to go with the VP-001's just to change it up.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

I've seen those two topics before kjlued  
I think I'll stick with the MG-1 unless someone mentions a thinner flat pedal at the same price and quality, as I've understand just now that thinner pedals are the most important thing. 
Good read here: The Flat Pedal Revolution Manifesto: How to Improve Your Riding With Flat Pedals | Mountain Bike Training Programs


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

I've very much enjoyed my Xpedos. Lightweight, good grip, and plenty of taste-specific bling.

To be honest, I don't think you can go wrong with any quality alloy flat. I would definitely recommend low-profile pedals (thin and not too wide) in order to limit pedal strikes.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I got Forte Convert pedals because they were only about $40. I didn't want to drop a ton of cash on pedals and then not like them. These have been great. The color choices suck (see: nonexistent) but the grip is awesome, they come with replacement pins and they're pretty low profile/lightweight.


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

As for pedals, I just picked up some Spank Spike's a few months ago and those babies are super sticky. I use an old pair of vans and the combo works well. 
A little expensive but worth the price. 

Just my 2 cents. Thanks.


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> There is a small learning curve to using flats. The techniques in this video from Fabien Barel should make whatever pedals you get work with most trailrunners or similar shoes.
> 
> Straight Lines with Fabien Barel - YouTube
> He also has a good video on cornering.


Those two videos completely changed the way I ride. For the better of course.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

HillClimber823 said:


> As for pedals, I just picked up some Spank Spike's a few months ago and those babies are super sticky. I use an old pair of vans and the combo works well.
> A little expensive but worth the price.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Thanks.


Spank Spikes are the best I've ever used. I always use flats and with these I really don't feel that I am missing anything by not going clipless


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

The Spank Spikes is out of my league...too expensive.
I'm trying to find how thick the MG1 are, but i can't find any measures online... Anyone knows this?

EDIT: I can now see that someone posted 118.3 x 112.6mm on another site, but I still don't know the thickness.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't have a measurement, but the MG-1s are not particularly thin. Nor are they rugged.

Still, if the trails you'll be riding aren't particularly rocky, those Wellgos should serve you ... well.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

They seem to be pretty thick actually. I usually ride on road now and on light terrains without rocks. I occasionally ride on rocks, but not aggressively.

Found also other Wellgos that are thinner and CNC'd, but they are smaller (70mmx80mm) and the design of it doesn't seem to help on rainy days when compared to the MG1: free shipping 100% original taiwan wellgo kc003 bearing pedal/bicycle MTB pedals,road pedal black-in Bicycle Pedal from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

A quick Google search indicates lists the thickness of the MG-1s at 30.8mm. This is from various retailer web sites. This must include the height of the pins, as a quick measurement of my MG-1s using a standard ruler indicates the thickness to be about 21-22mm not considering the pins. Although these are not the thinnest pedals around, I agree with hdparrish that they should fine for the terrain that you describe you ride. I use them riding trails along the front range of the Rocky Mtns. The only paint issues I've experienced with them is from rock strikes, which most any pedal will experience issues from.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for that! I did a quick search too but found nothing. I see a lot of pedals in the 18-22mm range, so I think that those 22 you measured is the right one. I don't think their measurements include the pins.

Anyway, I just wanted to be sure the mg1 are ok for me and that I can not find a better deal with thinner ones while maintaining the same design. I'm going with the mg1 with no paint - the silver one. It looks good on any bike and mine is almost all white. 

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Pedro,

I have the DMR V12 and Wellgo MG1 and I prefer the latter for trail riding. They're lighter and a bit wider I think. If you have some extra funds I suggest you get a pair of Five Ten shoes.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

fyxation mesa mp are a good value. and thin.
Fyxation Mesa MP Platform Pedals at WesternBikeworks


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Mr. Brown said:


> Hey Pedro,
> 
> I have the DMR V12 and Wellgo MG1 and I prefer the latter for trail riding. They're lighter and a bit wider I think. If you have some extra funds I suggest you get a pair of Five Ten shoes.


Thank you for that. The Five Ten shoes are a bit expensive, so I must first see how my regular running shoes will work with these flat pedals.



bigfruits said:


> fyxation mesa mp are a good value. and thin.
> Fyxation Mesa MP Platform Pedals at WesternBikeworks


That is too expnsive when shipping to Portugal. 

I now found this: CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Pedals :: Alloy Flat Pedals, 10 Colours :: CC-PED07F
Any info on that? Only 17mm and they are at 42€ (56$) with free shipping to Portugal.


----------



## jryotas (Feb 12, 2013)

I had tried a couple different sets of the MTB pedals but they did not seem to hold up well . I found a set of Shadow pedals that are perfect for the way I ride and they were only $25 or $30 . Work great with flat shoes like vans or dc


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

PedroDank said:


> Thank you for that. The Five Ten shoes are a bit expensive, so I must first see how my regular running shoes will work with these flat pedals.


You will want bike specific shoes, for a couple of reasons. One, any good flat pedal will tear the crap out of normal shoes, so much so that whatever you use will likely need to be replaced within a single season. Two, regular shoes aren't very stiff & you'll find that a lot of your power is given up because the shoe is flexing so much. Just save for a while & budget for a decent pair of bike specific shoes. Trust me, it will be worth it. 510 is good, & Teva makes a few models as well. Maybe others here can chime in on some other good brands.

I've run the MG1 for a couple of years now. Awesome pedal, my only complaint (which is very minor) is that they are a bit on the thick side. But with the titanium spindles, mine are under 300 grams, super light for that type of pedal & for the money invested.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Hm, ok! I have a pair of Merrell shoes with the Vibram sole. That is a very stiff sole... Would that work?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

PedroDank said:


> Hm, ok! I have a pair of Merrell shoes with the Vibram sole. That is a very stiff sole... Would that work?


Most of the Vibrams I've seen are chunky hiking type soles, not ideal for mountain biking. If you're on a budget then any decent running shoe without much tread will work pretty well.


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jun 25, 2009)

@pedro,

The Shimano AM-40 shoes for flat pedals have vibram soles so your Merrell's might work. Five Tens are expensive for me too but I decided to save up for a pair because the pins on my flat pedals were destroying my sneakers. Look for the ones on sale. I got mine from PricePoint and someone who was coming home from the U.S. was kind enough to bring them for me.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

PedroDank said:


> Hm, ok! I have a pair of Merrell shoes with the Vibram sole. That is a very stiff sole... Would that work?


FWIW, the last regular shoes that I used on mine were Merells, Avian Ventilators w/Vibram soles. New, they felt very stiff & worked well enough for gripping the pedals, but they didn't hold up, at all. As they wore in, they flexed more & more, & the pedals steadily & completely trashed them. Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Merell fan, but they're not built for this. I had to replace those shoes & the new pair won't go anywhere near the bike.


----------



## bardragger (Feb 13, 2013)

I just ride in Vans skate shoes. I figure if they can stand up to skateboarding bikes are good too.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

hawkychick said:


> FWIW, the last regular shoes that I used on mine were Merells, Avian Ventilators w/Vibram soles. New, they felt very stiff & worked well enough for gripping the pedals, but they didn't hold up, at all. As they wore in, they flexed more & more, & the pedals steadily & completely trashed them. Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Merell fan, but they're not built for this. I had to replace those shoes & the new pair won't go anywhere near the bike.


That makes sense. It could've worked if the sole was all flat, but i suspect they had those normal threads... I have a pair of Moab and another one i can't remember the name, but all the soles have that threaded design, so I'm guessing it won't work.



J.B. Weld said:


> Most of the Vibrams I've seen are chunky hiking type soles, not ideal for mountain biking. If you're on a budget then any decent running shoe without much tread will work pretty well.


Exactly. ^




bardragger said:


> I just ride in Vans skate shoes. I figure if they can stand up to skateboarding bikes are good too.


I had Vans before, but never noticed how stiff they are. But this is great news since it is easier for me to find good deals on Van shoes around here.



Mr. Brown said:


> @pedro,
> 
> The Shimano AM-40 shoes for flat pedals have vibram soles so your Merrell's might work. Five Tens are expensive for me too but I decided to save up for a pair because the pins on my flat pedals were destroying my sneakers. Look for the ones on sale. I got mine from PricePoint and someone who was coming home from the U.S. was kind enough to bring them for me.


I've seen pedals with Vibram too, thats why I asked. But as I said above, the design of the sole is pretty important - just being Vibram doesn't cut it. I understand that stiff flat soles work best with this kind of pedals. Will have to find a good deal! 

I've decided. Wellgo MG1s will be. Will look for good deals on eBay for the brushed one (natural silver colour). 
How would they work with my bike:










Thank you all for your feedback.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't know where you may use those cable locks at but be warned, they can easily be cut with a regular size diagonal cutter that fits in a front pocket. When I worked at bike shops I can't tell you how many sad stories about people who just lost their bike while locked up with a cable lock, nearly every other day it seemed.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

That picture was taken about 2 days after I bought the bike.  I don't have any locks on it right now and I only take a tad stronger one when going to University.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd try to get black pedals for that bike, but that's just me. Good luck on your search. Good deals come up all the time, just keep your eyes open.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

PedroDank said:


> I've decided. Wellgo MG1s will be. Will look for good deals on eBay for the brushed one (natural silver colour).
> How would they work with my bike:


I think they will look fine and probably won't show pedal strikes as much as what I went with but I still wanted the white.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Try some Chucks for riding! Lol. Cheap, flat and easily replaceable.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I'll go with the black or the all-silver one with no paint at all. BUT...I'm still scratching my head off over this one: http://www.carboncycles.cc/?p=1116& At another thread, someone correctly mentioned they are pretty much like .:HT COMPONENTS:.

I'm still looking over at eBay's offers. If I can't find a better deal on the MG1's, I might consider the ones I posted from CarbonCycles.


----------



## barrelquest (Apr 2, 2011)

I ended up going with these Blackspire Subs. The Sub3 is the lighter and more expensive. I like the squared of grippy spikes vs the other spikey versions for the sheer fact of saving my shins. Good grip and very lightweight. look cool too


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

They are good pedals. Nice and thin. I added some screws to increase the grip though, since I don't have sticky shoes.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, I will admit the pins in the MG-1's I have and the ones in the VP-001's I just ordered make me a little nervous. May end up getting shin pads before it is over. lol


----------



## nostayhome (Feb 2, 2013)

Hoban said:


> They are good pedals. Nice and thin. I added some screws to increase the grip though, since I don't have sticky shoes.


I did the same thing too except it was the 3 front and 3 back.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

barrelquest said:


> I ended up going with these Blackspire Subs. The Sub3 is the lighter and more expensive. I like the squared of grippy spikes vs the other spikey versions for the sheer fact of saving my shins. Good grip and very lightweight. look cool too


Too expensive. Still looking over at eBay's auctions. If i can't get a better deal there, will go for the CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Pedals :: Alloy Flat Pedals, 10 Colours :: CC-PED07F for sure.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Nashbar has them in black for $35 and through tomorrow if you order $50 or more, you get an additional 20% with the coupon code listed on their front page. I don't know if they will ship to your country though.

Wellgo Magnesium MG1 Platform Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals

They have two other styles too other styles of of their own brand in flats.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Nashbar has them in black for $35 and through tomorrow if you order $50 or more, you get an additional 20% with the coupon code listed on their front page. I don't know if they will ship to your country though.
> 
> Wellgo Magnesium MG1 Platform Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals
> 
> They have two other styles too other styles of of their own brand in flats.


I tried it...


> Items Subtotal:	EUR 27.84
> Shipping:	EUR 27.38
> Duties & Taxes:	EUR 11.82
> Order Total:	EUR 67.04


Damn.  
But its ok, I'll get a good deal from eBay. Still watching some auctions... Every $ saved is more than welcome! I prefer to have slightly thicker pedals (MG1's) and save some money for future good shoes.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

These are a cheap and easily rebuildable pedal. I have had them for about a month without issue (roughly 100mi).










Link of the different pedals he sells, pm him on here with the same username for shipping details. User: Akacoke
akacoke's Buysell - Pinkbike


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for that. I've checked it and he only ships to USA. 
I've found another Wellgo pedals on Aliexpress: Original Brand high quality Wellgo kc001 bike/Bicycle foot pedal road/mountain/BMX cycling general CNC pedal 266g-in Bicycle Pedal from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com 
What do you think of this kc001? It seems to be a bit thicker than the MG1 (2-3mm) but lighter and CNC machined.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

PedroDank said:


> Thanks for that. I've checked it and he only ships to USA.
> I've found another Wellgo pedals on Aliexpress: Original Brand high quality Wellgo kc001 bike/Bicycle foot pedal road/mountain/BMX cycling general CNC pedal 266g-in Bicycle Pedal from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com
> What do you think of this kc001? It seems to be a bit thicker than the MG1 (2-3mm) but lighter and CNC machined.


The platform itself is quite a bit smaller than the MG1, which for me wouldn't be a bad thing but may be for you if you have a big foot.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

hawkychick said:


> The platform itself is quite a bit smaller than the MG1, which for me wouldn't be a bad thing but may be for you if you have a big foot.


I wear size 42 (european, which is 11½ in USA).

I've looked around for the kc001 and found out they are actually pretty thin. The previous 25mm measurement indicates the spikes were included. 
Take a look at this pic (taken out from New One Pair Wellgo KC001 MTB Bike Bicycle Pedals Light Weight 270g White C203 | eBay)








I would say 17mm at the thickest part. Since I can get them at 40$, I'm choosing these over the MG1. They are light (266g), thin, CNC machined and made out of 6061 Aluminum.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

I have V8's on 2 of my 3 bikes and my girlfriend uses them too. For $30 including shipping off of Ebay they are hard to beat. Of course there are thinner and pedals and pedals with ore pins but you will be paying almost three times the money.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Thread 1001, gotta be ... LOL ... I sure wish we could get a PEDAL sticky, and consolidate all the darn PEDAL threads.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

The kc001 do not appear to have sealed bearings like the MG1's 
Personally, I kind of want the sealed bearings.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Nate3510 said:


> I have V8's on 2 of my 3 bikes and my girlfriend uses them too. For $30 including shipping off of Ebay they are hard to beat. Of course there are thinner and pedals and pedals with ore pins but you will be paying almost three times the money.


The V8 don't have sealed bearings; the v12 (same design as V8) does just like the MG1. I prefer sealed bearings.



kjlued said:


> The kc001 do not appear to have sealed bearings like the MG1's
> Personally, I kind of want the sealed bearings.


Really? I think I saw them listed as habing sealed bearings... Anyway, someone mentioned them being too small, so I think I'll pass those ones. Back to MG1.  (and still watching some auctions...if they turn out to be selled at the same price as the "normal" ones, I will buy the "normal" one in silver with no paint at all).


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

PedroDank said:


> Really? I think I saw them listed as habing sealed bearings


They could but I did not see it anywhere and that is a spec that is usually always listed if they do.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I am getting these for my other bike.









They are a little more but I should have them within a few days so I will give you a comparison.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Can you tell me how much money you've spent and provide a link to them, please?


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

PedroDank said:


> ....
> Really? I think I saw them listed as habing sealed bearings... *Anyway, someone mentioned them being too small, so I think I'll pass those ones.* Back to MG1.  (and still watching some auctions...if they turn out to be selled at the same price as the "normal" ones, I will buy the "normal" one in silver with no paint at all).


I think that's probably wise. With size 11.5 feet, you'll be thankful for the increased surface area that a pedal like the MG1 will offer. To my eyes that other pedal just looked a bit on the small size for a man's foot.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

hawkychick said:


> I think that's probably wise. With size 11.5 feet, you'll be thankful for the increased surface area that a pedal like the MG1 will offer. To my eyes that other pedal just looked a bit on the small size for a man's foot.


It is not 11.5 but 8.5. I saw the conversion on a table that was not that easy to read, so I ended up posting a wrong number. 
Anyway, I'll probably go for the MG1. Getting tired of waiting to order


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jun 25, 2009)

Pedro, the MG1 will be OK for the riding that you do. So many people have used it and liked it for years now.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

kjlued said:


> I am getting these for my other bike.
> 
> View attachment 773314
> 
> ...


Yeah, I paid $44 for them on ebay but at that price point you have a choice between orange, green or purple. It just so happened I wanted orange.

They retail for $80 but you can get them from Modern Bike in black for $56 but they may not ship to you. 
VP Components VP-001 Pedals from ModernBike.com

Do a search for VP-001 pedals.

Now to compare them to the MG-1'a here are a few pics.
First the feel as far as the smoothness is identical. Brand new, there is no difference in feel in the bearings.

Material the Wellgo is magnesium body and the VP is an aluminum body. 
There have been some reports of the Wellgo's breaking on pedal strikes but this did not stop me as the price was cheap enough that I didn't care. 
However, I doubt this will be a worry with the VP's aluminum body.

Pins, the Wellgo has 9 the VP has 13

As you can see, the VP-001's are quite a bit thinner than the MG-1's 








The weight difference is minimal but the vp's are still 8 grams lighter each. (about 1/4 ounce each)














And a pic on my GT. 








The conclusion. 
I have not ridden on either yet but through my research they both seem to grip very well so I am sure I will be happy with both my choices. 
However, the VP's do seem a little nicer and for the $7 extra dollars I spent, I am glad I made the choice to get them for the GT instead of another pair of Wellgo's.

Over all, I don't think you can go wrong with either, but from initial comparison, the VP-001's do seem like the superior choice.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Those VP-001 looks good on that bike! 

I did some research about it and didn't like the fact they were total flat - the MG1 has at least a slight concave design. I'm tired of searching for pedals, I'm going with the MG1. I can get them cheap and that is kind of a big deal right now. But please give us some feedback once you've tested both.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

I just ordered a set of these from Nashbar:

Nashbar Land Cruiser Mountain Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals

They have a 4.5 star rating and are really cheap! They haven't arrived yet, but I expect them to perform well!


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

getagrip said:


> I just ordered a set of these from Nashbar:
> 
> Nashbar Land Cruiser Mountain Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals
> 
> They have a 4.5 star rating and are really cheap! They haven't arrived yet, but I expect them to perform well!


Pretty much the MG1 but in aluminum?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

getagrip said:


> I just ordered a set of these from Nashbar:
> 
> Nashbar Land Cruiser Mountain Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals
> 
> They have a 4.5 star rating and are really cheap! They haven't arrived yet, but I expect them to perform well!


I own these. They are a good solid pedal with plenty of grip. I had them on my commuter for a few months and just swapped them over to my fatbike. They are a little on the heavy side but a great deal. I'll probably buy a second set to run them on both bikes when the price swings down and I am making another Nashbar order. I run time ATAC clipless on all of my other bikes but was pretty impressed with these.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

PedroDank said:


> Those VP-001 looks good on that bike!
> 
> I did some research about it and didn't like the fact they were total flat - the MG1 has at least a slight concave design. I'm tired of searching for pedals, I'm going with the MG1. I can get them cheap and that is kind of a big deal right now. But please give us some feedback once you've tested both.


From everything I read, you will be happy with your choice.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

kjlued said:


> From everything I read, you will be happy with your choice.


I think so too!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok now that I have ridden both, I will say they are both nice and I do not regret either purchase. However, you want to know which is better. 

Hands down, no questions asked, the VP-001's are the superior pedal between the two.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for that! Happy to know you like them.
Can you please tell me why exactly? Do you really notice the difference In the thin pedals? Are they really more efficient?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

They just gripped better. 
It was almost if my feet were locked in. 

That plus thinner body is less likely to have a pedal strike, the aluminum body is less likely to break with a pedal strike if you have one, and even though the weight difference isn't much, they are still lighter. 

All that is left is if they will last longer or not but it will be a long time if ever before we know that. However, I feel with same use the bearings in both are pretty equal.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## nuron (Nov 29, 2012)

I just bought a pair of the VP001 in orange as well. It was between those or the Forte Convert but I wanted some random color to my navy blue bike.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

...and because of kjlued's feedback, I've changed my mind. 

CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Pedals :: Alloy Flat Pedals, 10 Colours :: CC-PED07F will be. It is only 10€*more but it is made out of aluminum and thinner than MG1's. They are also smaller, but that is ok for my foot size (8.5 US-sized). Will probably be black to get some colour to the bike.


----------



## RickInHouston (Apr 8, 2013)

I had Atom lab Pimplite and Crampton's Magnesium in my hands. 

Installed Crampton's - went for a ride - put the Atomlabs back in the box without even trying the (I'll admit it) and never looked back.

Gotta get my post count up to post pics


----------



## poolnikov (Nov 9, 2012)

PedroDank said:


> ...and because of kjlued's feedback, I've changed my mind.
> 
> CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Pedals :: Alloy Flat Pedals, 10 Colours :: CC-PED07F will be. It is only 10€*more but it is made out of aluminum and thinner than MG1's. They are also smaller, but that is ok for my foot size (8.5 US-sized). Will probably be black to get some colour to the bike.


Today this pedals are coming.
It looks like very well!! 
I recommend it.


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Seems that everything in the bike world is at least 2x my expected cost. Or, in other words, 2x what I'd like to pay.


----------



## poolnikov (Nov 9, 2012)

nowaysj said:


> Seems that everything in the bike world is at least 2x my expected cost. Or, in other words, 2x what I'd like to pay.


In my opinion the best rate price/quality is the Nukeproof Electron. 
Here you have a review: Basque MTB - Nuke Proof Electron Mountain Bike Pedal Review
And you can buy it for example here: 
Nukeproof Electron Flat Pedals 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles
Nuke Proof 2013 Electron Flat Pedals | Evans Cycles


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep, 2x ;p


----------



## poolnikov (Nov 9, 2012)

Other similar to Nukeproof Electron are the Deity Compound:
Deity Compound Pedals > Components > Pedals, Cleats, Toe Clips, Straps > Pedals | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

If you like wellgo mg1 the best price are here:
free shipping cycletrack CK910 bearing pedal,MTB bike/bicycle pedals(similar with wellgo MG1) black-in Bicycle Pedal from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ordered a pair of VP-001s, partially due to this thread and the fact that I could get orange, which should look good on my bike, but I do have some concerns based on reading various reviews. I posted here asking for feedback, but it looks like at least a few people in this thread have purchased VP-001s, and I was interested in any feedback VP-001 owners might have.

Thanks!


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

I am a convert to spending that bit more on a good set of pedals.
I previously had a set of Wellgo's which were alright. But the pedals are your only power interface with the bike, so it pays to get good ones.
I switched to a set of DM pedals and there is a real difference, my shoes fit/grip better on them and l feel more confident on descents.


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

*Maybe a good find?*

I just grabbed a set of these on ebay: New Mountain Road Bike Bicycle Sport Flat Cage Pedals Set Black Aluminum Alloy | eBay

Right now they're 50% off, I figured for $22 with free shipping it's worth the gamble. They look like good quality in the pics with all the features I was looking for. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*ya might try...*

there are a bunch of really good flat pedals out there...maybe that interweb ditty could assist? :madman:


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

*MPedo pedals feedback*



JeffH_PA said:


> I just grabbed a set of these on ebay: New Mountain Road Bike Bicycle Sport Flat Cage Pedals Set Black Aluminum Alloy | eBay
> 
> Right now they're 50% off, I figured for $22 with free shipping it's worth the gamble. They look like good quality in the pics with all the features I was looking for. I'll let you know how it goes.


I've since received and installed the new Mpedos, and got about 20 miles riding in on them. They're about a quarter inch thinner with more surface area, and the torx type studs are way better than the small cast studs on my old set.

When I unpacked them I noticed they were a bit hard to turn and immediately thought "Well, it was too good to be true". But like any true tinkerer I tore one apart. It turns out that the internals are smooth operating and snug, but they were packed (And I mean PACKED) with the thickest, stickiest grease I've ever seen in my life. You could smear this crap on a bowling ball and stick it to the wall.

After cleaning all the sticky grease out and re-greasing it with a lighter wheel bearing grease I put it back together and voila! I had a pedal that operated like I feel a decent quality pedal should.

They have one cartridge bearing in the outside of the shaft, and a bushing on the inside. There's a neoprene boot to keep dirt out of the bushing and an aluminum thread-in plug on the outside. Construction is cast aluminum alloy.

Overall for the $22 price with free ship I'm pretty happy with them. I don't believe I would have paid the full price for them though, I'd have gone with the VP's if nothing else than for vanity reasons.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Those look like good pedals and at the price, an absolute bargain.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Just be sure to check the quantity box if you click on the link to the Mpedos. The price listed when I opened up the link was $186 with the 50% discount already applied. Yikes! Then I noticed that the quantity was for 10 sets.


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, I did the same thing! I also thought it was weird that you get the same discount whether you buy 1 set or 50 sets.


----------

